# Drexel 1680 Circuit Switch reset?



## TheHurt (Sep 20, 2018)

Hello lumberjocks-
Can anyone help me with my Drexel 1680 scrollsaw question? The saw was working fine. I was dusting it off and might've bumped the side of it. The saw immediately wouldn't turn on, though light still worked. The Circuit switch now seems "tripped" And it won't budge from its current position and the saw won't move.

Any ideas?
Thnx in advance-
The Hurt


----------

